# 300 Reasons you might be a Redneck...



## kimbo (2/10/14)

You think "loading the dishwasher" means getting your wife drunk.

Your CB antenna is a danger to low-flying planes.

You consider the fifth grade you senior year.

You think that Dom Perignon is a mafia leader.

You think a Volvo is part of a woman's anatomy.

More here ..

http://www.countryhumor.com/redneck/mightbe.htm

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (2/10/14)

Jeff Foxworthy - You might be a redneck

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------

